# PUBS avec adblock



## Sixtou01 (14 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche de l'aide, J'ai un souci avec safari, depuis 2 jours j'ai énormément de pubs d'un certain Macshop sur toutes les pages internet que j'ouvre. J'ai Adblock depuis plus de 3 ans et j'ai jamais eu de pubs avant cela. Est-ce que c'est un virus ou c'est juste adblock qui ne fonctionne pas. J'ai déjà fait vérifier mon mac par un antivirus mais ça n'a rien donné. Les pubs sont vraiment très présentes et ne se présentent pas seulement avec des fenêtres qui s'ouvrent  ou des petites images, mais transforment des mots de la page internet en un lien vers une pub. 

Que dois-je faire? 

Merci d'avance à celui qui m'aidera.






*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 tu as probablement, lors d'un téléchargement sur un site pas totalement "clean", attrapé un adware (ce n'est pas un virus).

Le meilleur moyen d'éradiquer l'intrus est d'utiliser cet outil : http://www.adwaremedic.com/index.php

Lis cette page avant d'utiliser Adware Medic pour comprendre ce qui se passe : http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/

D'autre part, va dans Safari / Préférences / Extensions, et désinstalle toutes les extensions indésirables.


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2014)

La première chose à vérifier est d'aller dans Safari/Préférences/Extensions pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas une extension non désirée qui s'est installée.

Si oui, il te suffit de la désinstaller, de vider les caches, de nettoyer l'historique et de réinitialiser Safari.

Ca ne s'installe pas hasard et à 99 % cela provient d'un fichier téléchargé ailleurs que sur le site officiel d'un éditeur et contenant un adware. Toujours regarder les petits menus lors d'une installation.

Edit : toasted


----------



## Sixtou01 (14 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, j'ai finalement trouvé le problème. Quelqu'un d'autre avait eu le même problème depuis 2 jours comme moi. Et j'ai du installer TSM adware Removal Tool, et le mauvais fichier à été trouvé puis supprimé. 

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2014)

Adware Medic qui t'a été proposé plus haut remplace l'Adware Removal Tool qui est maintenant déclaré obsolète par son développeur. 

Dans cette page il annonce la transition de ART vers AdMedic, qu'il a dû renommer rapidement en "Adware Medic" car le nom AdMedic était déjà utilisé.

http://www.thesafemac.com/art/


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2014)

Depuis ton 1er message, en faisant une recherche et en tapant liens verts, tu aurais eu ceci... http://forums.macg.co/search.php?searchid=13535612 ...comme quoi ton problème existait déjà.

Par contre, moi j'aurais été curieux de savoir ce qu'il y avait dans les extensions de Safari ?


----------

